# 2nd annual Yeah Pluggin' Outing



## homebrew87 (Oct 19, 2014)

Ill see if the backstraps are any good on the way to henning. She was pretty mangled.


----------



## homebrew87 (Oct 19, 2014)




----------



## steelton (Jan 29, 2012)

Stellar day so far everyone is finding fish


----------



## PikeCreek (Mar 24, 2010)

steelton said:


> Stellar day so far everyone is finding fish


That is great to here, couldn't make it today, buddy is working but we are coming up tomorrow, hopefully you guys leave some for us.lol


----------



## steelton (Jan 29, 2012)

Remember that 10:45 is closest too. Take a pic during the fight


----------



## steelton (Jan 29, 2012)

3 for 5 got our bag hunting for a hog now


----------



## homebrew87 (Oct 19, 2014)

Thanks again to steelton for putting this event on. We had a great time. It was nice to see such a turnout and so many people were eager to share tactics and strategies. Looking forward to next year. Yeah plugging!!


----------



## Julez81 (Feb 6, 2009)

Thanks everyone who particpated and brought items for the event. And a special big thanks to our friend Steelton. I had a great time with the fishing and the fellowship. Thanks, you guys are awesome!


----------

